# Coast Starlight Restart and Pacific Parlour Cars?



## jackal (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm booking an airfare to LAX and a Starlight trip up to my old hometown of Paso Robles. As I indicated in another thread or two, I've been wanting to test out the Parlour Car, so I'd like to book a roomette on the return (my outbound leg is too close to my flight, so I don't want to chance missing the train and being out the cost of the sleeper).

However, if the Parlour Car is not in the consist, I don't want to waste the $70 (it appears it's low bucket) on the sleeper on a daylight (1:30pm-9pm) trip (well, it's only a waste of maybe $30, I guess, as I can get lunch and dinner, at ~$20 per meal, out of it).

So, assuming the restart of full LAX-SEA train service and/or the relaunch of the Starlight as a premier train (I'm a bit confused on the dates, even after re-skimming the appropriate threads--which is happening when?) goes smoothly, what is the status of the PPC? Can I expect it (with reasonable certainty, anyway, barring a bad-ordered car or something) in the consist, or is it going to be awhile before the cars make it back in full rotation?

Since it's at low bucket now, I have the feeling I should buy now. However, would I be better off attempting an on-board upgrade only if the PPC is in the consist? (Basically, if there's, maybe, a 50% chance the PPC will be in the train, I'd be willing to book the roomette, but if the PPCs are mostly still at Beech Grove and there's only one in circulation, then no.)

Like any good little Amtrak traveler, I went ahead and booked two reservations (on my new AGR MC, natch), one round-trip LAX-PRB in coach and one LAX-PRB with a roomette on the return (Car 1130, Room 006--where is this room in the car and should I call and ask to be moved? I'll hopefully be in the PPC or Sightseer Lounge for most of the trip, though), so I've bought myself a bit of time for the decision (trip's at the end of May). I would have booked separate outbound and returns, but PRB is unstaffed/un-kiosked and it was going to force me to have it mailed (which I obviously don't want to do because of the 10% penalty on refunds, nevermind that it might not even make it in the mail to me and back before the 7-day cancellation window)...although I'm a little concerned that if I miss the outbound Starlight and have to exchange the Starlight ticket for a Surfliner ticket, they'll reticket the return leg, too, jacking my fare up or something. Would it be better for me to book separately and have them hold the ticket for pick-up at LAX (since I'll be passing through LAX on the outbound, obviously)? Can someone remind me how to do that--do I need to call and book the reservation on the phone, or can I book it online and call them before they mail it?

I know this is a mess of questions, and I've hung around here and FT long enough that I should know the answers, but it's always a little different when you're booking your own stuff ('cause it can hit your pocketbook!). Any recommendations on the best way to handle this situation?

(For those who like short lists and bullet points, here's a recap and an attempt to untangle the above mess of questions:


What is the chance the PPC will be in the consist (May 27 southbound PRB-LAX)

Given that I may not make the outbound Starlight from LAX and that PRB is unstaffed, what is the best way of booking a round-trip (May 25-May 27) itinerary with a sleeper upgrade on the return leg?How do I book the two legs separately without having them mail the tickets for the return?

If I book as a single itinerary and miss the outbound Starlight, how will exchanging the tickets for a different outbound train (the later Surfliner) affect the upgraded return leg of the Starlight?




Thanks much in advance!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2008)

I can only answer 1 question with any certainty - maybe. I received a call from Amtrak scheduling, regarding an earlier trip on the CS that was cancelled by me. (It was an AGR award, that I cancelled and AGR redeposited the points - but the "forgot" to tell Amtrak that I had cancelled!  This was reserved in September, and cancelled before the end of the year.)

Anyway, the trip was for May 1. They wanted to notify me of the bus-titution. After talking to the rep, she said that (pending any further delays) the full CS is scheduled to start IIRC May 5 northbound and May 6 southbound.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 24, 2008)

From AAW, a passenger advocacy group in Washington State:



> COAST STARLIGHT UPDATE:----------------------------------
> 
> As of April 15th, the Coast Starlight will run a full consist (yes, that includes the diner and sleeping cars) between Klamath Falls and Los Angeles, and run a stub train (coaches and lounge) between Seattle and Eugene. A bus will operate between Eugene and Klamath Falls, to get around the slide area. Also, the bus connection between the NB Coast Starlight and the EB Empire Builder at Klamath Falls to Pasco has been reinstated and train 14 will make local stops between Eugene and Seattle (unlike the pre-slide days, when train 14 operated "discharge only" from Eugene and points north. However, it is unknown if Amtrak may reinstate this restriction when the train operates "whole" again.)
> 
> ...


I've bolded the most important part of this notice. And please note that this is far from official and at least so far, unconfirmed by a second source.

Turning to the other questions, room 6 is a very nice room in the middle of the car on the upper level.

No clue on your chances to get a PPC or not.

I'm not sure if it is possible to get Amtrak to not mail the tickets if you book to seperate trips. As for doing it RT, they shouldn't need to adjust the second half of the reservation in the event that you change the first half. But I'm not 100% positive of that.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 24, 2008)

jackal said:


> How do I book the two legs separately without having them mail the tickets for the return?
> 
> If I book as a single itinerary and miss the outbound Starlight, how will exchanging the tickets for a different outbound train (the later Surfliner) affect the upgraded return leg of the Starlight?


Recently I made some reservations on-line. The Website said they would MAIL me the tickets and that I had no choice in the matter. After completing the reservation and printing my copy of the itinerary, I then called Amtrak (1-800-USA-RAIL) and asked to speak to an Agent. I explained that I wanted to CHANGE an existing reservation, giving my reservation number from my print-out. I explained the only change was that they should NOT mail me the tickets, but allow me to pick them up in person at an AMTRAK station (ticket counter OR ticket machine). No problem. The tickets were ready to be printed when I arrived to get them.

I have never seen the pricing for a round-trip to differ from the pricing for the two legs booked separately. So I would be surprised if cancelling or changing one leg should affect anything about the other. In any case, you can INSIST on it... those Reservations are perfectly valid and you fully intend to use them.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Apr 24, 2008)

AlanB said:


> From AAW, a passenger advocacy group in Washington State:
> 
> 
> > COAST STARLIGHT UPDATE:----------------------------------
> ...


According to Amtrak's Service Alert for the CS, "Train service along the entire route is expected to resume in May" (I'd post a link, but it's in a pop-up box from the CS reservations page & I'm not sure how to link that). The Service Alert pops up for any reservations attempted for the month of May - from June 1 onward it doesn't show up. Considering that the Route page for the CS says "mid 2008", I wonder if the AAW really has any information other than these two tidbits.


----------



## jackal (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm.

Well, if Amtrak is still renovating the PPCs, I think I'll go ahead and cancel the reservation with the sleeper (although since I can get two meals out of it, I might end up keeping it...in any case, I'll give it a couple weeks before canceling it in case there is new news about the PPCs then).

The bustitution won't affect me, as this is all in southern California. It's the PPCs I'm mostly concerned about.

Thanks for the clarification and help!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 25, 2008)

I travelled south from San Jose to Santa Barbara today(24/4) and both that train and the northbound we passsed at San Luis Obispo had no parlour car in the consist.....


----------



## jackal (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm...the decision is becoming slightly more complicated...

I'm going to book a different flight that gets me in to LAX at 7am, leaving me with no chance of missing the Starlight's 10:15 northbound departure. So maybe I should go ahead and keep the low-bucket sleeper...but again, I wouldn't consider it worth it without the PPC in the consist. (Northbound, I think I can only get lunch...if I keep the upgrade southbound, at least I can get a late lunch and dinner).

Hmm...will have to do some more thinking...


----------



## gswager (Apr 26, 2008)

jackal said:


> Hmm...the decision is becoming slightly more complicated...
> I'm going to book a different flight that gets me in to LAX at 7am, leaving me with no chance of missing the Starlight's 10:15 northbound departure. So maybe I should go ahead and keep the low-bucket sleeper...but again, I wouldn't consider it worth it without the PPC in the consist. (Northbound, I think I can only get lunch...if I keep the upgrade southbound, at least I can get a late lunch and dinner).
> 
> Hmm...will have to do some more thinking...


Take FlyAway bus from LAX to LAX. Oops, I mean LAUS. It's a breeze, like half hour to 45 minute ride, depending on traffic.


----------



## jackal (Apr 26, 2008)

gswager said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...the decision is becoming slightly more complicated...
> ...


Yup...that's what I was planning. My original flight (which was $40 cheaper) was scheduled to arrive at 9:02am, which was cutting it pretty dang close to making the 9:00 FlyAway (which would have been perfect) or the 9:30 (which had a slight chance of making it to LAUS before the 10:15 departure).

But I feel much more comfortable booking the earlier flight. Anyone have a recommendation for a good breakfast in the neighborhood of LAUS? Will Phillippe's be open and serving French dips at 8 or 9am?


----------



## yarrow (Apr 26, 2008)

phillipe's opens at 6am. enjoy


----------



## gswager (Apr 26, 2008)

There are bagels in the newstands store, locating in the front part of LAUS.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aloha

When I saw this last night I was thinking of the glowing/hunger report from the Whooz about the bagels, do they have knishes also?


----------



## jackal (Apr 27, 2008)

I've eaten a bagel there before. Tasty but not much different than bagels from anywhere else. I prefer to experience unique cuisine when I travel...Phillippe's it is!

(And if anyone in CA or along the Starlight line notices PPCs running more often before my May 25 trip, feel free to PM me or post back here so I can decide whether to keep the sleeper or not.)


----------



## jackal (Apr 29, 2008)

What are the meal times on the Starlight?

Knowing how many meals I can get may affect my decision to keep the sleeper booking even if the PPCs aren't in service...


----------



## JimInVa (Apr 29, 2008)

I was told by Amtrak officials this week that they hope to have five Pacific Parlour Cars in service on the CS in "late May or early June." The biggest refurb will involve the theater downstairs: the little 30-inch TV is being replaced with a 52-inch plasma screen. And there will be something called "alternate food service" in that car, so sleepers can choose to eat their Dining Car dinner or a Parlour Car meal. They'll be different menus, so there will be more choice, apparently. And (yay!) the wine-tastings will continue!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 29, 2008)

JimInVa said:


> I was told by Amtrak officials this week that they hope to have five Pacific Parlour Cars in service on the CS in "late May or early June." The biggest refurb will involve the theater downstairs: the little 30-inch TV is being replaced with a 52-inch plasma screen. And there will be something called "alternate food service" in that car, so sleepers can choose to eat their Dining Car dinner or a Parlour Car meal. They'll be different menus, so there will be more choice, apparently. And (yay!) the wine-tastings will continue!


we are on the cs 6/21 so we sure hope this happens. thanks for the optimistic update


----------



## jackal (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe they'll put the one PPC that was seen on its way back to LAUS in "preview service" for my train... :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2008)

jackal said:


> What are the meal times on the Starlight?


Should be the standard meal times. Which would mean lunch starting at 11:30 till 3:00 and dinner from 5:00 till 9:00 PM.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Apr 30, 2008)

JimInVa said:


> I was told by Amtrak officials this week that they hope to have five Pacific Parlour Cars in service on the CS in "late May or early June."


Does this timeline depend on the refurbishment of the cars, or the reinstatement of full service through Oregon? One would hope that Amtrak has the PPC cars ready, & is simply waiting to "relaunch" when they can send a complete train LAX-Seattle. After all, they were supposed to relaunch on May 10th. If the refurbishment isn't done and the relaunch is behind schedule, & they would have missed the May 10th date anyway, Amtrak certainly has found the mudslide to be a convenient "scapegoat".


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 30, 2008)

You got it reversed. The CS is, supposedly, supposed to go back into full service in just a few days. The delay is, infact, the PPCs and other refurbishments.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Apr 30, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You got it reversed. The CS is, supposedly, supposed to go back into full service in just a few days. The delay is, infact, the PPCs and other refurbishments.


Really? The last I heard, the May 5th date has gone by the wayside, and they're now saying "some time in May" for LAX-Seattle service (as we've discussed in other threads). Amtrak's web site warns everyone that bustitutes may be in effect through May 31st. I've not heard anything regarding a date for full refurbishment except what's in this thread.


----------



## transit54 (May 1, 2008)

I think they're still saying May 6th for the full restart LAX to Seattle. In fact, the LA Times just posted a piece on it:

http://travel.latimes.com/daily-deal-blog/?p=1804

Actually, now that I reread that, it does say the upgraded equipment goes into service June 10th.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 1, 2008)

The restart for the through service is May 6 northbound and May 7 southbound. Although subject to change, Amtrak has not waited until the last week to make the changes in the past. My bet is that this time it the dates are firm.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 1, 2008)

The article mentions a statement made by Amtrak released "this afternoon" (which would have been April 30th). I haven't seen any mention of this on Amtrak's site, but there has been a change to the reservation system - the "bustitution" is gone after May 7th (although the official Service Alert still pops up).


----------



## ceblack (May 1, 2008)

The article also mentions full meal service at seats for coach passengers. I hadn't yet heard of that service as being part of the upgrade. (I think I've read somewhere that sleeper passengers will have the option of taking meals in the PPC instead of the diner).

Has any other source mentioned the at-seat meal service for coach pax? I'm thinking this may be another case of a reporter misinterpreting what was said.

Clark


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2008)

ceblack said:


> The article also mentions full meal service at seats for coach passengers. I hadn't yet heard of that service as being part of the upgrade. (I think I've read somewhere that sleeper passengers will have the option of taking meals in the PPC instead of the diner).
> Has any other source mentioned the at-seat meal service for coach pax? I'm thinking this may be another case of a reporter misinterpreting what was said.
> 
> Clark


The same thing was promised when the EB was relaunched a few years ago. I'm not sure how many people actually use the service on the EB, much less if they still offer it. I guess however that it is at least somewhat successful, since they plan to offer it on the CS. And I have seen it mentioned elsewhere.

And yes, sleeping car pax are supposed to have an option of getting meals in the PPC. I don't think however that those meals are coming from the dining car, I think that it will be more like a cafe car type of service, just free for sleeping car pax, unlike the normal cafe car where they have to pay.


----------



## JimInVa (May 5, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> JimInVa said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by Amtrak officials this week that they hope to have five Pacific Parlour Cars in service on the CS in "late May or early June."
> ...


They told me they had five cars ready and were waiting on UP to give mgmt the thumbs-up...I gotta believe, though, it takes more than five cars to run the service?


----------



## AlanB (May 5, 2008)

JimInVa said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > JimInVa said:
> ...


Nope, 5 PPC cars is all they have. Four cover the normal service, one for each of the four trainsets needed to cover the run, and one spare. This allows the cars to be rotated out for routine maintenance and inspections.

Amtrak used to have 6 cars, but they sold one off several years ago now.

And I concur with Rafi's info, I haven't heard that all 5 cars have been released from Beech Grove. I've only heard about two of the five being released so far.


----------



## jackal (May 5, 2008)

So if four are required for 100% coverage of revenue runs, and two have been released and will be placed into service towards the end of May, and my northbound run is May 25 (with the train that continues on and arrives in SEA the evening of May 26) and my southbound run is May 27 (with the train that left SEA on the morning of May 26--in other words, my northbound and southbound trains will be different consists), then there's a 50% chance that one of my trains will have the PPC (assuming they are running the two they have now by then)?

With those odds, I think I'll go ahead and keep my reservation with the roomettes booked both northbound and southbound!


----------



## AlanB (May 5, 2008)

Well again, that assumes that the info is correct, that Amtrak will gradually place them back into service rather than holding them in the yard until all are ready and the relaunch occurs.

Not trying to put a damper on things for you Jackal, but until it actually happens, one never knows what will happen with Amtrak.


----------



## jackal (May 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Well again, that assumes that the info is correct, that Amtrak will gradually place them back into service rather than holding them in the yard until all are ready and the relaunch occurs.
> Not trying to put a damper on things for you Jackal, but until it actually happens, one never knows what will happen with Amtrak.


Indeed...

Well, the drop-dead date for canceling the sleeper reservations is 5/18 (or maybe 5/17, or maybe 5/18 by 10:14:59am--I'll probably do it 5/17 just to be safe), so I have another couple of weeks to wait for that "official announcement" to come from Amtrak...


----------



## Eris (May 6, 2008)

jackal said:


> So if four are required for 100% coverage of revenue runs, and two have been released and will be placed into service towards the end of May, and my northbound run is May 25 (with the train that continues on and arrives in SEA the evening of May 26) and my southbound run is May 27 (with the train that left SEA on the morning of May 26--in other words, my northbound and southbound trains will be different consists), then there's a 50% chance that one of my trains will have the PPC (assuming they are running the two they have now by then)?
> With those odds, I think I'll go ahead and keep my reservation with the roomettes booked both northbound and southbound!


Well, IF it is so that there will be two PPCs operating, your odds are better than 50% that one of the trains will have a PPC. In fact, I think they're at least 2/3. You've got a 50% chance that the train you take northbound will have it, and if it does you also have a 33% chance that the southbound train will as well (you'll have been on one with, and one more of the other three trains will have it, too). If your northbound train doesn't have it, then you've got a 67% chance that the southbound one will!

If the PPCs are deadheading to Los Angeles, maybe that will mean that they'll head out two in a row with them, then two in a row without. That will mean that you're stuck back at 50% (but in that case if you get one with it NB, you'll also get it SB).


----------



## jackal (May 6, 2008)

Eris said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > So if four are required for 100% coverage of revenue runs, and two have been released and will be placed into service towards the end of May, and my northbound run is May 25 (with the train that continues on and arrives in SEA the evening of May 26) and my southbound run is May 27 (with the train that left SEA on the morning of May 26--in other words, my northbound and southbound trains will be different consists), then there's a 50% chance that one of my trains will have the PPC (assuming they are running the two they have now by then)?
> ...


Thanks! I deliberately avoided taking Statistics, so thanks for clarifying...

Let's just hope they're in revenue service on or before 5/25...will be watching here and Amtrak.com closely between now and 5/17...


----------



## TWriter (May 6, 2008)

Thank goodness for this website of rail afficionados! Without this, I'd never get any information about reinstatement of the Coast Starlight. I originally booked a CS trip from LA to Seattle that was supposed to take place in March, but had to cancel due to the Frazier slide. It's now booked for May 23rd and I hope everything works out (Parlour Car and all). I log onto the Amtrak site every day looking for information, but find none.


----------



## chuljin (May 6, 2008)

jackal said:


> So if ... my southbound run is May 27 (with the train that left SEA on the morning of May 26...)


Me too, I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## chuljin (May 6, 2008)

jackal said:


> I've eaten a bagel there before. Tasty but not much different than bagels from anywhere else. I prefer to experience unique cuisine when I travel...Phillippe's it is!


I know prepackaged salads are usually considered neither haute- nor unique cuisine, but I have a special fondness for that same shop (Union Bagel)'s 'Creamy Bowtie Pasta' salad.  I made many light dinners of that between Metrolink 118 and Amtrak 785 back during my crazy point-running days in January.


----------



## socalsteve (May 6, 2008)

> And I concur with Rafi's info, I haven't heard that all 5 cars have been released from Beech Grove. I've only heard about two of the five being released so far.


I saw one this morning as my Metrolink went past. Willamette Valley.


----------



## yarrow (May 6, 2008)

socalsteve said:


> > And I concur with Rafi's info, I haven't heard that all 5 cars have been released from Beech Grove. I've only heard about two of the five being released so far.
> 
> 
> I saw one this morning as my Metrolink went past. Willamette Valley.


sanat lucia highlands and willamette valley. do we know the names of the others?


----------



## printman2000 (May 6, 2008)

39970 Columbia Valley

39972 Apple Valley

Reported elsewhere.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 6, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> 39970 Columbia Valley 39972 Apple Valley
> 
> Reported elsewhere.


So we've got five cars and four names - Santa Lucia, Columbia Valley, Apple Valley, and Willamette Valley. What's the fifth name? I, like, _totally_ think it should be the San Fernando Valley. That would be, like, _awesome_.


----------



## gswager (May 6, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > 39970 Columbia Valley 39972 Apple Valley
> ...


San Fernando Valley? What a beautiful view of houses, cars, and smog!


----------



## jackal (May 6, 2008)

gswager said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Like, totally!

At least you can, like, _totally_ see the mall across from the downtown Burbank station...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 7, 2008)

Are they going to give all of the sleepers there names now?


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Are they going to give all of the sleepers there names now?


All of the sleepers have names, they're just not painted onto the vast majority of the Superliner I fleet.


----------



## socalsteve (May 7, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > 39970 Columbia Valley 39972 Apple Valley
> ...


I saw it today. It's . . . Napa Valley


----------



## jackal (May 7, 2008)

socalsteve said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Gag me with a spoon! As if...

Fer shur---we're like, totally disappointed.

...

But at least the name "Napa Valley" has that bit of class that "San Fernando Valley" lacks...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 7, 2008)

What I meant was make their names publicly known. I have the list in my notebook, but I wish they'd put them on the sides of the cars.


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

You can also find the list over at OTOL.


----------



## sechs (May 8, 2008)

Many of the Superliner IIs seem to still have their names on the sides, and, certainly, on their end doors.


----------



## chuljin (May 10, 2008)

chuljin said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > So if ... my southbound run is May 27 (with the train that left SEA on the morning of May 26...)
> ...


Someone from Amtrak at Amtrak's own table/booth at the LA Train Day Event was telling people that the updated service will be 'soft-launched' (in its final form for testing and debugging) on May 19, *including PPCs on all four trainsets*, and barring unforseens, the published June 10th stands as the official launch date.

I got to tour Willamette Valley here at LAX...it's really impressive.

They also showed the new Arcade Car...which was rather strange...there were four games, but rather than the tall 2.5-foot wide machines one would be used to, they were quite short and squat (I suppose to lower the center of gravity and prevent tipping).

A few pictures later, stay tuned. 

Update: the pictures are here. Unedited except to rotate 'sideways' portrait pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## jackal (May 10, 2008)

Ooh! Thanks for the update! Will definitely keep my sleeper reservations, then, and see you across the hall and in the PPC, chuljin!


----------



## chuljin (May 22, 2008)

jackal said:


> Ooh! Thanks for the update! Will definitely keep my sleeper reservations, then, and see you across the hall and in the PPC, chuljin!


Well, I just read here that they have diminished the value. We'll see, though.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 22, 2008)

chuljin said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh! Thanks for the update! Will definitely keep my sleeper reservations, then, and see you across the hall and in the PPC, chuljin!
> ...



By "diminished value", do you mean the charge for the wine & cheese tasting?

I'm still wondering about the video games. What games do they have, & how much do they cost?


----------



## yarrow (May 22, 2008)

sort of on the same topic, does anyone know if they still have and/or now charge for the wine and cheese taste on the eb?


----------



## chuljin (May 22, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > jackal said:
> ...


...and other things (water, who knows what else) as mentioned there; as well as opening up the PPC to all and sundry.



D.P. Roberts said:


> I'm still wondering about the video games. What games do they have, & how much do they cost?


I saw them at LAX on NTD, but couldn't get close enough to answer either of those questions very well, sadly. Picture here. Looks like there's one driving game (steering wheel, upper right); someone with better eyes than me might be able to see a price (if any) in that picture; someone with better eyes and a better knowledge of arcade games might know what the lower left one (the only one whose screen is at least partially visible) is. I expect they're just shells around Atari 2600's.


----------



## Alika (May 26, 2008)

chuljin said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


Well I don't know about the lower-left machine, but I'm fairly certain the lower-*right* machine is Ms. Pac-Man.


----------



## da40flyer (May 26, 2008)

Alika said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > D.P. Roberts said:
> ...


Is the arcade car accessible only to sleeper passengers or is it available to coach as well? And where on the train is it located?

I think you're right. The lower right does look like a version of Pac-Man. I can't see anything that resembles a place to drop quarters in on any of these. But, in the extreme right of the picture there is a heavy duty lock similar to what you would see on a change machine...... So who knows. I wonder if these have mulitple games built in to them, so you can select a different game. Have seen lots of those.


----------



## da40flyer (May 26, 2008)

Alika said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > D.P. Roberts said:
> ...


The lower left machine looks like Dig-Dug to me.


----------



## jackal (May 26, 2008)

Check out the trip report I just posted over here!

I'll edit it after I get back from Indiana Jones with pictures.


----------

